
Using aluminum to overcome capacity challenges in submarine cable systems - el_duderino
https://code.fb.com/connectivity/aluminum-conductor/
======
PaulHoule
Let me see if I get this straight.

Aluminum is a worse conductor than copper, but if you use aluminum you can use
more of it, because it is cheaper, and thus support more energy throughput,
right?

~~~
moneil971
“As a conductor, aluminum allows for a much lower cable voltage drop, which
allows for a higher number of FPS per cable.” Also, its cheaper

